# Why has Tiger morphed into a big cat all of a sudden?



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

My oldest kitty, Tiger, has all of a sudden metamorphed into this buff little guy with muscles! What's up with him; does anyone know? We took him in at the beginning of the summer, and I can't even guess how old he was then, but I'd say less than a year. So he's put on some weight gradually, and here lately we've noticed that he's got that big, awesome cat head and muscles like crazy. I don't know how much he weighs now, but GEEEZ, he's heavy when I pick him up. I'm just curious as to what in the world has gotten into him. Any ideas? He's an orange tabby, but I really don't know what breed he is. I'm not feeding him any more than I always do. I think he's been sneaking out and going to the gym at night. TIA!

KK


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

did he get a hold of some steriods accidentally? lol
any pics of him?
..and what do you feed him? maybe i should give some to my skinny orange tabby kitty!!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Is he neutered? Development of cheeky "stud jowls", more muscle happens around one year old in most unneutered cats, but can be younger. Is he spraying in the house now too or does he spend most of his time outdoors? For the sake of restricting overpopulation and unwanted or feral kittens (of which there are too many for shelters or humane societies to handle), do get him neutered. If he's already neutered, it's possible he has an undescended testicle that's producing testosterone. This is a problem that needs to be fixed by a vet as it could become malignant.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Would he perhaps be a Maine **** Cross? I have photo somewhere of a huge ginger MC.

I found this pic of one.

http://www.mco.zafriko.pl/pics/PHTO0005%205-1.JPG


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

I only feed him the dry food, Purina, Meow Mix, etc., and the occasional treat of Fancy Feast.  

He's outside a lot, though, in a contained space. He wandered up starving, and he was already several months old, so it's hard to keep him in 24/7. He loves to lounge in the sun every day. For a while there this summer, since it's been so hot, I was worried about him not being healthy enough, but I guess that's not the case. He seems perfectly healthy.

He hasn't been neutered yet, but we're thinking about taking him in the next few weeks. I know how important it is not to add to the overpopulation of little kitties who will never have a home, so he's not allowed to roam at all. But I'm worried that an accident might happen somehow. That's why I'm probably going to go ahead and take him and get it done. That being the case, maybe it's the "around one-year-old" muscle syndrome Catlover is speaking of. It just happened really fast, like in a matter of a few weeks, seriously. I'll have to take a more recent pic and post it here.

Thanks so much for that information. I didn't know that and would have never figured it out. Thanks so much for that knowledge.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

I dont know if my gal increased size rapidly, but there was a period around her 9th month when her abilities to jump and climb changed dramatically and her stalking skills changed nearly overnight from kittenish clumsiness and helping to lift her down from windowsills to stalking hunter that zipped up on to shoulder high shelves from a sitting position without blinking.


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 18, 2010)

My neighbours cat has changed so much in the last month i had trouble recognising him, my daughter (who is 5) actually didn't believe me when i told her it was Freddie. He has doubled in size and his coat is extra thick and his mannerisms have completely turned around and he is no longer that impish playful little kitty but a big, heavy, strong, confident adult (almost). He is 8 months old. i can't wait to see how my kittens turn out at that age


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

cats grow up pretty fast. You blink... and they're all grown up... Sounds like you are feeding him very well.


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, I've noticed that Tiger's habits and ways have changed also. He's just changed all the way around in so, so many ways. I really don't even think he's a year old yet. He's still just as sweet, but he's not that little skinny, frail kitty he was a few months ago. 

I'm attaching a few recent photos to show how buff he is.  Just a month or so ago, he was about half that size.


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

jusjim said:


> Would he perhaps be a Maine **** Cross? I have photo somewhere of a huge ginger MC.
> 
> I found this pic of one.
> 
> http://www.mco.zafriko.pl/pics/PHTO0005 5-1.JPG


I don't think he's got any MC in him. His hair isn't that long, nor is he, yet anyway. But the MC is an awesome cat. I've seen pics before of them. Thanks.


----------



## duodallas (Jul 11, 2004)

The orange tabby we adopted a few years ago is very muscular. When he sits, he looks like a bulldog. When not fat, he's 20 lbs, and today I saw him up in a tree chasing a squirrel (at 9 years old).

My vet says some cats are like that (muscular).


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

My vet says some cats are like that (muscular).[/QUOTE]

Wow, 20 lbs. I can't wait to see what Tiger will look like when he gets older. This should be fun. 

Does your cat have a very healthy appetite or just muscular anyway? 20 lbs is a big cat. I'd love to see a pic! I'll bet it is beautiful!


----------



## duodallas (Jul 11, 2004)

Arnold eats a lot. We're trying to get him to leave the dog food alone.


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

OMG! He's gorgeous! He looks a lot like Tiger. What a guy just laying there veggin'! And I love his name too! Thanks for posting the pic. He's a handsome 20 lbs!!!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Your orange kitties remind me of my Little Pumpkin who isn't so little anymore. She is about 10 months old and she also has grown up pretty quick with muscles and a beautiful coat of fur. She has been jumping more and is almost the same size as my 3 year old, Baby Oreo. Here is my Little Pumpkin age 7 weeks vs. 10 months. I feed her Weruva canned food and she has a voracious appetite. Boy our babies do grow up fast!!!


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Pumkin doesn't even look like the same kitty. Yes, they do grow so fast. Both of yours are so, so pretty! I wish I had one of Tiger when he was really young so I could see that drastic change from that early on, but he wandered up much later than that. Do you ever feed her any dry food? Just the canned? I'll bet she loves that!!!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

The pic of Little Pumpkin when she was 7 weeks was taken by the family I adopted her from, I did not meet her until she was 7 months. 

Below are some pics I took when I first adopted her a few months ago at 7 months old. She was such a scaredy cat! I had to feed her under the bed because she wouldn't touch the food. It took her about 4 days to finally eat a whole bowl of food and then she was hooked to the wet food! I called her Little Piggy Pumpkin now. LOL

My Little Pumpkin now LOVES canned food. When I first adopted her from a family that could not keep her, they only fed her dry Meow Mix. I slowly weaned her off that and now she eats Weruva canned and Wellness Complete Health dry food. She goes absolutely bonkers for the canned food as if she never ate in her life. When I got her she was so skinny compared to now. I try to not over feed her but she just loves wet food. My 3 year old Oreo does not eat as much and she came from the streets when she was 9 months old. You would think she would act like she never saw food before!

The last two pics are from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## duodallas (Jul 11, 2004)

Arnold seems willing to eat anything. Today he licked my oatmeal bowl completely clean, and after work he stole some tortilla chips from a bag that I left unattended. I'm wondering if he is copying dog behavior.

BTW, early in the morning he brings me a Nerf golf ball and we play catch. I throw it down the hall and he brings it back to me in bed. Where did he learn that?


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Very cute pics of Pumpkin! I love the one of her in the kitty bed. I'm going to buy one soon to see if my Emma will like one. Tiger is in and out, but he still my like one too. Here's hoping. As far as the wet food, I feed my two canned food about two or three times a week, and the rest of the time it is dry food. I always heard that they need the dry too. I wish someone would chime in on that. Maybe I need to start a new thread. But, yes, they do love the canned food. Mine eat it like there's no tomorrow too!


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

HA! Yeah, absolutely he has been doing the pushups! I wonder why he thought I'd mind him going to the kitty gym??? H'mmmm...... I did see something the other day that looked suspicious!


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

duodallas said:


> Arnold seems willing to eat anything. Today he licked my oatmeal bowl completely clean, and after work he stole some tortilla chips from a bag that I left unattended. I'm wondering if he is copying dog behavior.
> 
> BTW, early in the morning he brings me a Nerf golf ball and we play catch. I throw it down the hall and he brings it back to me in bed. Where did he learn that?


I just love Arnold already. He's my kind of cat. That's too, too funny about the Nerf ball. I can't even imagine what was in his little mind, but that's so sweet!!! My two like cheese curls and cheese flavored potato chips as well. Now when I'm shopping for snacks, I have to keep Tiger and Emma in mind. They never cease to amaze us, do they? :grin:


----------



## candes (Sep 10, 2010)

He is a handome red! 

Darn does his lower half ever look stiif in that pic. You could crush a beer can on him. :lol: He is not molding with the furniture. Do you have any other pics of him being more relaxed?


----------



## duodallas (Jul 11, 2004)

Arnold cooling off on the floor.









Arnold in the dryer









Arnold going after squirrels.


----------



## candes (Sep 10, 2010)

Love the new pics! I swear he was flexing his muscles for the camera in the first pic. He looks like Arnold Swartzenkitty. :lol:


----------



## Buggsy (Jul 14, 2010)

Funny about the nurff ball - I get lots of wet kisses and snuggles early morning, sweet but wakes me up every day!! Kind of like 'move over im here now'.

Arnie is about a year we think and 5kg, the vet said hes a very big boy so we'll see how that goes lol!!

And as for the dry food, my vet recommends a good balance, so he gets two pouches of wet a day (about a can, some in am, rest at night) with a small bowl of dry to nibble on during the day.


----------

